# bottle babies not pooping and feeding question



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

My doe had twins doelings and decided motherhood wasn't for her so I have been bottle feeding. The first 2 days their poop was black and came out like strung together, they pooped unassisted then. Yesterday no poop so I gave both warm water/soap enemas, they both pooped a little yellowish poop. I only did it once. Today no poop so I did another enema, they both pooped a tiny bit but both has what looked like stringy white stuff in their poop and it looked slimylike...looked like worms but they r only 4 days old? Do I do another enema? Something different? Both eat well and pee fine. They weighted about 4 and 5 pounds at birth. How much should they be eating per feeding and per day? Any help would be great. I was hoping for dam raised babies and I feel very incompetent bottle feeding


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

at five pounds they should be drinking about 2 oz four times a day...
first poop is black..second poop is yellow..here is a link from goat-link.to show baby poop
http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UYWYdLV3Z0M

they should poop a few times a day...what milk are you feeding...if you are doing whole cows milk..you can add a bit of mineral oil or any cooking oil..maybe 1/2 tsp. to help them be regular..if you are feeding replacer...consider changing slowly over to whole cows milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The black stuff the first 2 days was meconium, perfectly normal. Next the yellow mustard pudding type stuff, again, totally normal.
I dont know about the slimy stuff, perhaps it was caused by the enema?
Worms in newborns would be very last, if that, on the list.
Baby poop is camo in straw, look carefully for it, they are probably pooping fine.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Did they get plenty of colostrum? Colostrum has a bit of a laxative effect to help the babies poop easier. As long as they aren't acting uncomfortable/constipated they are most likely pooping fine. They should poop and pee soon after you feed them. Just like with puppies or any other baby animal they go right after they eat. (in one end and straight out the other  ) You can get some baby suppositories to give them if they are still acting constipated. Not sure on the white stuff, may be from what they are getting, sometimes when you feed replacer it can make their poop funny. If it gets really stinky and very loose I would treat them for E. Coli.

What are you feeding them? I always feed my kids as much as they will take 4 times a day for the first two weeks, then drop down to 3 times a day and increase to 20 oz each feeding for a couple months, then back off to 2 20 oz bottles per day for another month then 1 20 oz bottle per day for a couple weeks until they are weaned.

ETA: I see you have Nubians. Even my smallest kids would eat at least 10 oz per feeding when they just born. If they aren't pooping right they may not be getting enough to eat. I feed mine until they quit, or their bellies are very full. Any kid I have had will stop when they are full.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

They r eating great and bouncing and playing. I'm feeding a lot more than 2 oz. I will weigh the kids in a bit but they r currently eating 6 oz 4 times a day. and still looking gaunt. Fiasco farms site says they should be eating 8-10 oz 4x a day. I think they would starve on less than 4 oz per feeding? Ahh so much conflicting info lol they r nubians and I am milking their momma for them


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I milked their momma out after she had them and they got that milk. It didn't look very rich but they pooped fine the first 2 days. They r bedded on hay but I normally let them horse around the living room right after feeding so I can poop/pee monitor


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, Nubians would starve if they were getting less than 4 oz per feeding. If they will only take 6 oz, then just offer them a little more each time and they will eventually take more. Some kids just don't take a lot the first couple weeks then turn into milk hogs when they are older. If they are bouncing and playing, they are most likely pooping fine, just hiding it really well. 

ETA: you posted when I did and answered my questions


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Nubians do just fine on 10% of their body weight in Oz...keep an eye on their tummies...you want a firm flat tummy..( slightly rounds is ok..slightly) too round or sunken in means amount they are drinking needs to be adjusted...too much milk can be difficult to digest...every baby is different and 10 % is a guide...we must use our judgement as well..Keep cd antitoxin on hand in case digesting becomes an issue. Signs can be..refusing bottle, runny poop or constipation..hunched up back..tail tucked..depression...best wishes 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! U guys and your experience is awesome. Pretty sure I'd be lost and stressed without the wisdom I can count on from you all!


----------

